# B584 Battery Charger



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

A few weeks ago I noticed that the LED on my control panel, that indicates mains connection, no longer lit up. As everything, including the fridge and 230V sockets, worked OK I assumed that it was just a bulb/LED fail.
Both battery indicators (motor and internal) were indicating a slightly lower voltage than normal (I leave the van connected to the mains most of the time) so I assumed that the low voltage was due to the exceptionally cold weather?? 
I have now discovered that the 230V mains indicator light is driven by the battery charging circuit in my Elecrobloc EBL 99 box and that neither of my batteries was being charged by that device. I proved this by removing the mains connection while watching for any deflection on the battery level indicators. There was no movement.
I hope Brownhills of Preston honour their warranty although I'm surprised that they can’t do any work till Jan 4th (they have 4 EBL99s in stock).
Anyone know if it is worth fitting one of those filters that prevent damage from mains spikes? I would have thought that they would have been built in to an EBL99 anyway.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

There is no voltage surge protection built into the EBL99. If indeed that is what has caused the problem (unusual in the UK I would have thought, but apparently common on continental sites) it would be worth fitting a Schaudt surge protector OVP01. I know Dave Newell in Telford sells them at £84.64. Simple to fit with the supplied leads.

Philip


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

JeanLuc said:


> There is no voltage surge protection built into the EBL99. If indeed that is what has caused the problem (unusual in the UK I would have thought, but apparently common on continental sites) it would be worth fitting a Schaudt surge protector OVP01. I know Dave Newell in Telford sells them at £84.64. Simple to fit with the supplied leads.
> 
> Philip


Good advice Philip,this is precisely what Udo Lang from Schaudt recommended to me, didn't know that I could have got one from Dave Newell (Udo suggested any Hymer dealer in the UK - told him there was only one!) so I ordered it direct from him, £99 including carriage so not a lot extra.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Brownhills replaced the Electrobloc OK, the Mains connection light now comes on and the batteries are now charging. I bought one of those spike filters for about £70 and fitted it in about three minutes.
I tested it on the nice CCC CS at Haverigg on the Millom Rugby Club Ground (far nicer than it sounds with miles of walks in the dunes etc a few feet away).


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I have just submitted English versions of the manuals for the EBL-99K and Shaudt OPV 1 A overvoltage protector to the "Useful Downloads".


----------

